
As the wealthy get wealthier, carbon emissions grow in US states - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11953.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.bc.edu/bc-web/bcnews/nation-world-
society/sociol...](https://www.bc.edu/bc-web/bcnews/nation-world-
society/sociology/schor-jorgenson-carbon-emissions-study.html)

with the author credit (Ed Hayward) ripped out.

